# Anyone have experience with DuraPro Woodworkers Glue?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

I usually get a 3L jug of wood glue at reno depot whenever i run out. I use quite alot of glue because i do tons of laminations… Theres a new brand on the shelf as of recently called DuraPro AW2300 woodworkers glue which is an aliphatic resin apparently. Its less expensive for more volume (4L instead of 3L) of this brand, but I've never heard of it. Usually I get Lepage White or Yellow glue. I tried searching for reviews online but the only information i can find is on their website. I'd rather someone who has experienced using it giving me their opinion. I wouldnt mind paying a bit more for Lepage and knowing my projects will last. I did notice it smelled acidic but that may be irrelevant.

So, has anyone use DuraPro Woodworkers Glue? How was it?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a rule when I buy glue to ensure it's the good stuff - I make sure it says glue on the bottle.

Other than when you need something that is water resistant or even water proof, it's not going to make much difference. I've use Titebond, Elmer's, Lepage, and now I use whatever is cheapest at Canadian Tire. It's all performed the same.


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

You havent tried this brand though?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

No, but it's rated for 4000 lbs and that's better than Lepage, although I would doubt you'd need the extra strength for anything. I never heard of Armor Coat before I bought it at Canadian Tire, and no issues with it for the past two years. The truth is even school glue will hold wood well enough.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Been using it in the shop for about….8 years now? Averaged out over the years I think I've bought somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 thousand gallons? No…that's not a typo.
Interestingly enough, like you, I used to buy Lepage, but they stopped selling wholesale in 45 gallon drums so we switched to Durapro AW-2300.
The properties are very similar to the yellow Lepage product as far as open and set time, rigidity of bent Lams etc. I doubt you'll notice a whole lot of difference, if any. 'Spring back' on bent lams after 24 hrs was nearly identical(next to nil).

Much of what lumbering_on says is true as far as straight lamination's goes. White glue works fine. The only real difference with most is a longer open time as white usually has less solids. Because of that though, you'll get more spring back on bent lamination's with white glue.

Don't fall into the common mentality here that Titebond is the bestest ever! In most common woodworking situations that's horse********************. All common PVA's have different properties as far as viscosities, open and set time, but at the end of the day, for all basic face/edge laminations…your sticks will be stuck…regardless of the brand or color of PVA.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I buy my Titebond glue in one gallon jugs. Wood Stock Supply has available Titebond in 5 gallon and 55 gallon drums, and will ship direct. www.woodstocksupply.com


----------

